# I can't see this happening !!But!!



## mainshipfred (Oct 27, 2019)

I realize we are spread all over the country not to mention the world and there are many that have young families and some have spouses that are not into it as much as we are or just don't have a flexible enough schedule. But it appears there are a lot of us that seem to enjoy the regular forum conversations. I tried organizing an annual semi regional meetup that really didn't have much interest. Do you think, if planned far enough ahead, we could do a national meetup in some interesting location that could be family friendly. Just geographically I would initially suggest the Mid West. Just a thought!


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 27, 2019)

Why don't you give a try? If it is in DC area, I am in.


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 27, 2019)

Give ita try and see what happens


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 27, 2019)

One way to find out...


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 29, 2019)

I live in West Virginia and would be willing to drive a few hours for a meet and greet.


----------



## Chuck E (Nov 11, 2019)

I wanted to go to the Pennsylvania thing that was talked about last summer, but I was not free that weekend. I would love to meet some of the regular posters on this site. And more importantly, i would love to taste the creations I have read so much about!


----------



## pete1325 (Jul 10, 2020)

I could help organize if it's in the Chicago area.


----------

